# Photo request: pics of your 3-5 month old pits



## RobertsKitty (Aug 3, 2014)

Odin is a 4 month old pit/husky mix. He's my first pit anything and I'm curious how different he looks from a full blood pup around his age.

Plus who doesn't love puppy pictures!? 

So please if you have any 3-5 month old pup pics post away!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I would post pictures of my pup when she was that age, but she is mixed also.


----------



## RobertsKitty (Aug 3, 2014)

No problem. I appreciate the willingness to help either way!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Mine is also a mutt but I'm always happy to share pictures of her.


----------



## RobertsKitty (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey any pictures welcome! Pups are cute mutt or not! Just say what it is if you know!

Here is Odin:








And with his favorite toy Elmo:


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

This is little miss Piggy at 3-4months. We have no idea what she really is, but I can tell you what we were TOLD she is, which is half Amstaff, 1/4 Rottie, 1/4 APBT. She's currently sitting at 58lbs at 8 months old, so she definitely does have something larger than a Pit Bull in her.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Here is Kai at 3 1/2 months. We were told his mom was full am staff and dad was the "pit bull" mix. Whatever he is, he will always be my little man.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Here was Gemini when she was almost 5 month old...her dad is a standard am. Bulldog and her mom is an AST/APBT mix


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwww Odin is adorable!!!!! Everyone has cute pups 

Well here is my crew at that age, all ADBA American Pit bull Terriers

Pyra at 4 months









Lucius at 4.5 months 









Tandie at 4 months


----------



## RobertsKitty (Aug 3, 2014)

Well Odin's mixes definitely show looking at those pics. He's more leggy for sure and his head shape looks different. Plus his feet (lovingly called hooves) are massive so it will be interesting to see how large he gets.

Here is a better picture of his coloring (as well as Ein, our corgi):









You can clearly see how he inherited the husky tail shape here. It curls more or less, activity dependant:









Also, over the last month his ears have started trying to go up. They will stay up for up to a minute or so. Only time will tell if they are strong enough to stay up:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I love his color!! Looks like "seal" -- I love huskies, I have always had one around. Lived part of my life in Alaska so I love a good working dog! Huskies have heart! 
The most recent one I had was gorgeous but I had to return her to the breeder as she had trouble seeing at dusk and in the evening so I wouldn't have been able to really work her they way I wanted. Eh....someday I'll get another.  

Does Odin have the husky voice?! Haha!


----------



## RobertsKitty (Aug 3, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I love his color!! Looks like "seal" -- I love huskies, I have always had one around. Lived part of my life in Alaska so I love a good working dog! Huskies have heart!
> The most recent one I had was gorgeous but I had to return her to the breeder as she had trouble seeing at dusk and in the evening so I wouldn't have been able to really work her they way I wanted. Eh....someday I'll get another.
> 
> Does Odin have the husky voice?! Haha!


So far he has the deep pit _*WOOF*_ but when he yawns he has started to do the Ar-ro-ro-ro especially when there is food coming. I am hoping, since he is still well within the range that huskies tend to 'find their voice' that he will start making more husky noises soon!


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

You wanna see a leggy pup?

This is Apollo, He is also ADBA APBT:

First photo is 3 months. The others are 4 months. The last one is closer to 5 months.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

^ Okay, I know it's been said a million times, but those ears are just to die for!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

RobertsKitty said:


> So far he has the deep pit _*WOOF*_ but when he yawns he has started to do the Ar-ro-ro-ro especially when there is food coming. I am hoping, since he is still well within the range that huskies tend to 'find their voice' that he will start making more husky noises soon!


Haha that is totally the husky.  I do have an APBT that says "baroooooo!" everytime I come home or let him out of the crate, off the chain, etc. it's like his greeting howl  I have another APBT that doesn't really bark, she has a high pitched scream so bull breed dogs definitely have various barks.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

My Titus boy at 3 months










Titus at 5 months










Athena at 3 months










Joe


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

My muttbull at 3 and 5 months.

3

























5


----------



## RobertsKitty (Aug 3, 2014)

Aww such cute babies!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwww Titan was just tooooo cute!  

Oh gosh I absolutely love Camo! One of the cutest pups on the forum for sure


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love all the puppy pics  this is my favorite of my boys puppy pics. He was four months old here


----------



## gpbkool (Aug 17, 2014)

Here is my pitbull puppy male Pkool at 10-13 weeks old.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Dicky, love your muttbull. 
All the pups look great, I mean who here doesn't love puppies. 
Thanks Ames, look at those beautiful eye's on Mel even at a tender young age.

Joe


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Here's King my ADBA APBT at 4-4.5 months:


----------



## brunob (Mar 26, 2014)

*Bruno*

This is Bruno, he is now 6 months old  He is a tall & skinny little guy, hopefully he fills in like his daddy!


----------



## brunob (Mar 26, 2014)

omg that has got to be one of the cutest puppies I have ever seen! I just want to squeeze him lol!


----------



## RobertsKitty (Aug 3, 2014)

Here is Odin a few hours after birth.


----------



## Anthony503 (May 27, 2014)

Bruno at 4 months


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

ames said:


> Love all the puppy pics  this is my favorite of my boys puppy pics. He was four months old here
> 
> View attachment 52137
> 
> View attachment 52145


That is the 1st puppy pic I have seen of Mel, Love it!


----------

